# Snakebite in PNG.



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I was just directed to this video on YouTube, inwhich contains footage of a bite from a PNG Taipan (Oxyuranus s. canni) which was taken by a world known Toxinologist, Snakebite Clinician, and Professional Herpetologist Dr. David Williams.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHg6j6tqCho

The footage also gives an insight into what really happens in PNG, and the difficulties the country is in for purchasing valuable Antivenoms to treat bites from all of the highly venomous snakes, inwhich are indigionous to Papua New Guinnae.

This brings huge concerns to me, and should bring huge concerns to everybody in the reptile community, that the troubles that people like Dave Williams are going through in producing, and obtaining the life saving drug required to treat snake bites which happen on a daily basis.

The Black Market Trade for drugs, to me is extremely dangerous, and proves so in this video where the Presenter, managed to obtain antivenom, however it is the wrong drug, which is used to treat certain venomous snakes in India.

I ask what are your honest thoughts on this?

Al Coritz, aswell known as Viperkeeper filmed 2 hours worth of video with American Herpetologist, Terry Phillip, and is willing to send the footage via email for a small donation of I think $25 USD, which will be forwarded onto David in the hopes of purchasing medical equipment, and the valuable 'liquid gold' to save the lives of many people who fall victim to snakes in PNG. You can find details on his YouTube channel if you do not know of this already. http://www.youtube.com/viperkeeper. - I feel this is a really good cause, and could save the lives of many people.




Best regards,



James


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ViperLover said:


> I was just directed to this video on YouTube, inwhich contains footage of a bite from a PNG Taipan (Oxyuranus s. canni) which was taken by a world known Toxinologist, Snakebite Clinician, and Professional Herpetologist Dr. David Williams.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHg6j6tqCho
> 
> ...


What a great guy, horrible situation


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> I was just directed to this video on YouTube, inwhich contains footage of a bite from a PNG Taipan (Oxyuranus s. canni) which was taken by a world known Toxinologist, Snakebite Clinician, and Professional Herpetologist Dr. David Williams.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHg6j6tqCho
> 
> ...


You spelt "Guinea" wrong! Tut tut tut - one must be corrected, just like Courtney did on Venomland!

There is info on PNG snake bite at my site www.midlandsreptiles.com - you can also make any donations via www.markoshea.tv

Regards,

Elapidlover


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> You spelt "Guinea" wrong! Tut tut tut - one must be corrected, just like Courtney did on Venomland!
> 
> There is info on PNG snake bite at my site www.midlandsreptiles.com - you can also make any donations via www.markoshea.tv
> 
> ...


:lol2: Dave you bitch


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Elapidlover
* 
havent laughed so hard in ages. Serve you right if elapidlover sticks!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

iajo said:


> *Elapidlover*
> 
> havent laughed so hard in ages. Serve you right if elapidlover sticks!


Nooooooo nooooooo please - I was joking :mf_dribble:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

That was quite interesting. To be honest I would have expected the PGN taipan bite to have inflicted a lot more hurt especially due to the fact that the guy suffered, as said, an allergic reaction.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

ok this same message has been posted on another forum so il give the same reply, it is defo a bad situation over there and the people involved should be commended for the work they are doing to try and help, unfortunatley as its viperlover whos posted it id be 99% sure he is only doing this to try and get back in the good books of some of the people he has annoyed, sorry james from what iv seen of your behavior over the last 6 months i dont believe for a second you have 'deep concern' for the people of png and are using a worthwhile cause as a pr exercise to yet again try and look good, hence the people taking the mick out of you on this thread!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

paulrimmer69 said:


> ok this same message has been posted on another forum so il give the same reply, it is defo a bad situation over there and the people involved should be commended for the work they are doing to try and help, unfortunatley as its viperlover whos posted it id be 99% sure he is only doing this to try and get back in the good books of some of the people he has annoyed, sorry james from what iv seen of your behavior over the last 6 months i dont believe for a second you have 'deep concern' for the people of png and are using a worthwhile cause as a pr exercise to yet again try and look good, hence the people taking the mick out of you on this thread!


I didn't know that, I'd have taken the piss anyway :whistling2:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> ok this same message has been posted on another forum so il give the same reply, it is defo a bad situation over there and the people involved should be commended for the work they are doing to try and help, unfortunatley as its viperlover whos posted it id be 99% sure he is only doing this to try and get back in the good books of some of the people he has annoyed, sorry james from what iv seen of your behavior over the last 6 months i dont believe for a second you have 'deep concern' for the people of png and are using a worthwhile cause as a pr exercise to yet again try and look good, hence the people taking the mick out of you on this thread!


Im sure its been posted on here before, who let him back on anyway? :devil: Bring Boidae back :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I posted it, back last year sometime


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

We want boidae, we want boidae....


----------



## afalbusa (Aug 30, 2009)

I think its terrible that peaple on this forum and others should pick on such a thoughtfull and kind hearted person.

regards

viperlover 2 or is that elapidlover :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

afalbusa said:


> I think its terrible that peaple on this forum and others should pick on such a thoughtfull and kind hearted person.
> 
> regards
> 
> viperlover 2 or is that elapidlover :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you obviously dont know him at all then, if you did you would take that comment back lol!


----------



## afalbusa (Aug 30, 2009)

carefull you will be getting a warning on this forum too.:whistling2:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Well I now have a copy of this video on my desktop, given to me by David Williams when he and Mark O’Shea where here on Thursday. David was able to give us even more information regarding the bite than what was mentioned in the Video. 
We are well aware of the problems occurring in PNG and I know the Head of our Dept spent a few hours in a meeting with David while Mark and I got on with some photography.
This video has already been posted on a number of different academic websites. I honestly do not think David Williams is going to want to reply to any thread posted by ViperLover due to fact that he thinks young James is an annoying and worthless little :censor:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

PDR said:


> Well I now have a copy of this video on my desktop, given to me by David Williams when he and Mark O’Shea where here on Thursday. David was able to give us even more information regarding the bite than what was mentioned in the Video.
> We are well aware of the problems occurring in PNG and I know the Head of our Dept spent a few hours in a meeting with David while Mark and I got on with some photography.
> This video has already been posted on a number of different academic websites. I honestly do not think David Williams is going to want to reply to any thread posted by ViperLover due to fact that he thinks young James is an annoying and worthless little :censor:


Hahaha, whats the facility you work at called? Random question i know, just wondered.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Hahaha, whats the facility you work at called? Random question i know, just wondered.


Venom Research Unit,
LSTM


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

afalbusa said:


> carefull you will be getting a warning on this forum too.:whistling2:


for what exactly? expressing an opinion? iv not broke any rules on here iv only made comments about something that most people who frequent this section already know about:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

paulrimmer69 said:


> for what exactly? expressing an opinion? iv not broke any rules on here iv only made comments about something that most people who frequent this section already know about:lol2:


I agree mate, hes a total tool..............


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

How old is Viperlover? I thought he was only a kid! I'm sure that most other people on this forum were annoying too at his age!:lol2:

The way I see it, if he's posted this video up then he's spreading awareness of it again (I didn't see it the first time it was posted) which IS a good thing! Whether or not he's doing it to get into people's good books you will never know.

At the end of the day I'm sure that most people who see this will think that it is terrible situation, you'd basically have to be a complete :censor: to not be concerned about PNG after watching it. 

So thank you Viperlover for posting, it was a very informative video and David Williams is doing a great job!!! :notworthy: 

I do think that people need to calm down on this forum and remember that the past is the past!


----------

